# Super Red HM x Super Red HM



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Here are the parents who are both Super Red HMs. Sheldon is the Dad and Mary is the Mom. I caught them is an embrace. Sheldon has a torn up fin and Mary has a small nip too. It was a battle.

Here are the parents who are both Super Red HMs. Sheldon is the Dad and Mary is the Mom. I caught them is an embrace. Sheldon has a torn up fin and Mary has a small nip too. It was a battle.

http://i1145.photobucket.com/albums/o507/logisticsguy/sheldon101.gif


http://i1145.photobucket.com/albums/o507/logisticsguy/20121109_105701.jpg

http://i1145.photobucket.com/albums/o507/logisticsguy/20121112_141237.jpg


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

No pics?


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Wow how pretty! Good luck!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

SO pretty! hope for the best!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Yay I can see them! They are gorgeous I have never been good enough to try reds


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Awh :3 cute!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

I had some issues with the first post, sorry about that!

Here is a video. Hope this one works this time. Now the real work begins.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow she did a number on his tail poor guy.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

I was horrified about his tail Creat. As soon as he is done looking after the eggs he is off to the hospital tank. Not sure if I did something wrong but I took my time conditioning them. He will be outta commission until it grows back. The girl has some nips but nothing like the male.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I have had some females chew the tails off the males during the night.... -.- little buggers :lol: and wowee was she ever ready to explode! :lol: good job


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Girl musta just been super pushy I have seen it a couple times before. Women beating the boys into breeding lol. Hopefully it will all recover well, I have a male like that who is healing also.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Ooooh yeah I have had a few ladies who beat the male, to get the job done :lol: Or the male never harming a fin on the female - and still breed... o_o fish are so weird...


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Creat said:


> Girl musta just been super pushy I have seen it a couple times before. Women beating the boys into breeding lol. Hopefully it will all recover well, I have a male like that who is healing also.


She is the queen bee in the sorority and no stranger to a scrap. I had to remove her at one point but after putting her back in a month ago she has been nicer to the other girls. Sheldon is just a pretty boy betta. She was even building a better bubble nest than he was before I put her in. He is however watching the nest like a hawk 24/7.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

He is so pretty I hope his fins heal nicely. I love this pair! Maybe I should take a baby lol. Can't wait to see the outcome!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey any updates on this spawn?


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

This was a classic case of the "curse of the early spawn log"

Sadly this spawn didnt make it. However is just so happens this couple were in the spawn tub yesterday so here is hoping for better luck this time.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Omg that sucks!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry things didn't work out.


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh, was considering buying some spawn. Better luck next time!


----------

